# Unexpected bonus from the CC upgrade



## Shut Up Legs (29 Sep 2019)

This isn't a fix request: quite the opposite! After the upgrade, I started noticing that if I click a thread title in the main CC page, it takes me to my first unread post in the clicked thread, rather than the last one, which was the previous behaviour. A big thumbs-up from me for that change.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2019)

I think it's done this for years.


----------



## srw (30 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I think it's done this for years.


This. It's been there for years, probably since the first XF installation. Although clearly some prolific posters think differently.


----------



## Sharky (30 Sep 2019)

I also like the way it displays "similar threads" at the foot of the page. Some going back to prehistoric days and quite interesting to read some of the older posts again AND some of the members are still around!


----------

